# Harman Advance Ignitor Replacement



## Jdorvee (Dec 6, 2011)

Need to replace my ignitor after 6 years.  Can this be done through the access window on bottom of burn pot or does this need to be dismantled from behind?  Anybody have instructions on how this is done?


----------



## 603BOB (Dec 6, 2011)

Very easy - unplug the stove - remove the rear lower shields - remove the ash pan - open the door. You do not need to remove the 4 screws that secure the lower shields - just loosen them and slide the shields out.

At the rear near the auger drive chain locate a bundle of Yellow and Blue wires. Remove the Tywrap and straighten out the wires.

Remove the clean-out door on the front of the burn pot - locate the two 5/16 inch screw heads just above the door and remove them with a 5/16 box end wrench or a small socket wrench. The igniter and cage will drop down (may need a little tap with a small screwdriver to loosen them ). Note the position of the cage - it must be remounted in the same way and not upside down.

Carefully pull the igniter out while feeding the Blue and Yellow wires into the black rubber grommet at the rear of the feeder assembly. A few inches behind the igniter there will be two connectors. Unplug the old igniter and plug the new one into the Blue and Yellow wires.

Note: Your new igniter may or may not come with the mounting cage - you may need to remove the old one and install the new one in the cage.

Pull the Blue and Yellow wires back while feeding the igniter back into the feeder assembly - remount the igniter with the two screws previously removed. Make sure that all the wire is pulled back through the rubber grommet and the grommet is securely in place in the opening.

Hint: Before removing the wires - mark the Yellow and Blue wires with a black "Magic Marker" near the grommet - this will help you determine that they are pulled back to their original position.

Rebundle the excess wire and secure it with a Tywrap so that it will not interfere with the feed chain assembly.

Put the stove back together and fire it up.

One wrench, possibly a screwdriver, one Tywrap, and less than 1/2 hour. Possibly longer the first time.


----------



## millhouselives (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi, 

Please excuse me for jumping in here, but I just logged on and saw this post. I have another post about my ignitor (under my username millhouselives) issues, but wanted to just quickly ask Burning Chuck if you happen to know the procedure for replacing ignitor in Harmon Accentra 2 stand alone. 

Last week I was searching thru forum and did find one post where someone mentioned they would send out instructions on how to...but of course now I cannot find that post..

thank you,
Steve


----------



## 603BOB (Dec 6, 2011)

I am not familiar with anything other than my Advance.

I have never had to change my igniter - but I have removed it twice in 11 years to clean it with a wirebrush.

Bob


----------



## Lineman30 (Dec 6, 2011)

millhouselives said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Please excuse me for jumping in here, but I just logged on and saw this post. I have another post about my ignitor (under my username millhouselives) issues, but wanted to just quickly ask Burning Chuck if you happen to know the procedure for replacing ignitor in Harmon Accentra 2 stand alone.
> 
> ...



Take your ignitor cover off and drop the ignitor cage.  Then go to the back of the stove and pull the black plug. After that pull the connectors through the black plug hole and disconnect them. Next, go to the front of the stove and take the cage with ignitor out. That's really a short and sweet version but that bout how it goes.


----------



## Jdorvee (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks 603 Bob for the detailed instuctions.  Will tackle this baby this weekend.  Appreciate you taking the time to spell this out.


----------



## millhouselives (Dec 7, 2011)

Lineman 30,

thank you!


----------



## Rick5472 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am in the process of replacing my igniter in my Harman Advance.  I have the old igniter out of the stove. It is still in the mounting cage.  The resistance was open/infinity.  The resistance of the new unit is about 46 ohms.   .  Is there any trick to getting the old unit out of the cage without breaking off the tabs?  I have included a photo with the new unit on the left and the old still in the mounting cage.


----------



## Rick5472 (Sep 25, 2012)

603BOB said:


> Carefully pull the igniter out while feeding the Blue and Yellow wires into the black rubber grommet at the rear of the feeder assembly. A few inches behind the igniter there will be two connectors. Unplug the old igniter and plug the new one into the Blue and Yellow wires.
> 
> Note: Your new igniter may or may not come with the mounting cage - you may need to remove the old one and install the new one in the cage.
> 
> ...


 
Finally got the igniter back in the stove. Getting ready to put the cable ties on the wires I had to remove to get the igniter wires out of the burn pot. I marked them with a Sharpie so I would know where they went when putting it back together. Now it seems I can push the wires in through the rubber grommet but they go in too far. I think there was a bit of RTV silicone in the wires when I pulled out the igniter. I am wondering if I should put some RTV on the wires passing through the grommet where I marked it or not worry about it. The wires will be zip tied back so they don't interfere with the feed chain. Any last thoughts? I could have lit the old girl off last night since it was in the 40's...


----------



## SirBarksalot (Sep 30, 2012)

603BOB said:


> Very easy - unplug the stove - remove the rear lower shields - remove the ash pan - open the door. You do not need to remove the 4 screws that secure the lower shields - just loosen them and slide the shields out.
> 
> At the rear near the auger drive chain locate a bundle of Yellow and Blue wires. Remove the Tywrap and straighten out the wires.
> 
> ...


----------



## SirBarksalot (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks. Replaced the igniter on my 11 year old Advance. Your instructions saved me a lot of time


----------



## Queenofshoppers (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi
Could someone tell me how to change the ignitor on an Envirofire EF2i pellet stove? The ignitor that was ent to me looks different than the original.
Thanks


----------



## imacman (Jan 18, 2013)

Queenofshoppers said:


> Hi
> Could someone tell me how to change the ignitor on an Envirofire EF2i pellet stove? The ignitor that was ent to me looks different than the original.
> Thanks


You need to make a new thread for this.....nobody is going to see it buried in a thread about Harman stoves.   Put the make & model in it....something like " Need help changing Enviro EF2i ignitor".

Go back to main page & click "Post New Thread" at top right.


----------

